
In 1967, the US carried out the largest educational research project in history - apsec112
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1299729473647108099.html
======
burfog
The use of choral response is fascinating. It's how Abraham Lincoln was taught
in his blab school. The fact that it requires active involvement is also oddly
reminiscent of some of the Japanese quality control stuff, like the pointing
used in the railways.

It all makes sense.

We don't manage to solve the more-limited problem of reliably teaching kids to
read, so I really don't have a lot of hope for Direct Instruction. Known-good
reading technique, which is phonics, is pushed aside for known-bad techniques
that fit people's trendy ideas of how reading might be done. We've also
started to really screw up math, pushing weak students to ape the mental
shortcuts of the more-advanced students before getting a solid foundation that
produces reliable results.

